
China Mobile lost 7 millions total customers in Feb 2020 alone - flying_sheep
https://www.chinamobileltd.com/en/ir/operation_m.php?year=2020&scroll2title=1
======
evaneykelen
I plotted the growth in subscribers since 2018:
[https://twitter.com/hackteck/status/1240941468879069185?s=20](https://twitter.com/hackteck/status/1240941468879069185?s=20).

